# Rosette Sundew Plant Winter Care.



## BobGrill (Dec 27, 2011)

I know these need to be kept out in the sun a lot, but it's going to get pretty cold where I live within these next few weeks, and I've heard that sundews aren't able to withstand cold weather as much as other carnivorous plants. So I'm not quite sure where to keep it. I can't really keep it on my windowsill, because it doesn't get much sun, but I don't want to keep it out in the cold and have it die. Any suggestions?


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 27, 2011)

What sps is it, do you know where it's native to?  I've had a problem keeping the native ones from Texas alive.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a Drosera Spatulata. It is native to South Africa.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, sundews can withstand very low temperatures, at least the temperate ones do. Even than, the sub tropical and tropical droseras can take pretty low temps. There is only one suggestion, if you are a heavy CP collector, make a greenhouse, if u have just a handful, make a terrarium. Use very powerful fluorescent lightings in order to allow the sundew to be very happy and healthy. Make sure it is also humid inside, for than they can produce their dews. If u want constant humidity, get a ultrasonic humidifer, or else set up a false bottom, whichever works best for u. You can even manually mist the tank. Be sure to wrap the top!


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Spathulata are very hardy.  Keep them indoors and you should have no problem wintering them in Florida.


----------



## myrmecophile (Jan 22, 2012)

D. spathulata should do fine outdoors during the winter in Florida, When I had a large CP collection virtually my entire collection was outdoors year round in southern Calif.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Also had a question regarding seedlings. First, how exactly should I go about repotting them? Should I repot the whole plant or just the new ones? I read about splitting the plant, but it seems a little complicated to me. Also what exactly do the seeds look like?


----------

